# New 60 Ya Indoor



## ARCHERYPRO (Nov 9, 2005)

WE HAVE THE IN DOOR TIN LEFT TO PUT UP. WE PUT THIS UP FOR THE COLD MN WINTERS. STARTING IN DEC WE WILL HAVE TOURNIMENTS EVERY WEEK END. FROM 300 RDS TO 600 RDS. 50 METER 30 METER $$$$$shoots plus much much more.


----------



## xmeister (Jun 11, 2002)

*Whoohoo, 60 yards indoors,*

Cha-Ching!!   

Finally some place close by to shoot long distance during those @$#% long cold MN winter months. 

Can't wait. :tongue: 

Grand Opening is projected for August 18 & 19.

Keep us posted, ARCHERYPRO


----------



## jpm_mq2 (May 22, 2004)

Thanks donnie,can't wait.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Hey Donnie.....maybe you can hold an asa 3d indoor


----------



## ARCHERYPRO (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt:tongue: :tongue:


----------



## ARCHERYPRO (Nov 9, 2005)

:embara:


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Tell me more, MORE..... But just tell me it is close to the northen part of MN 

Us northern boys have to get back down south and show you southerners how to shoot those long distances


----------



## nightfire (Mar 12, 2004)

Don, 
Looking forward to shooting at the new indoor range. Sorry I never really got to shoot much with you this summer. Had alot of family issues come up. They are almost all sorted out now and I can't wait to get back to shooting. See you soon, Jason Gnagey


----------



## xmeister (Jun 11, 2002)

*LeEarl*

The range is at 840 N Rice St. in Kasota, MN. 

It is located just a few miles north of Mankato, which is........'bout an hour SW of the Cities, (depending, of course, on your driving style) :wink:

You guys and gals can come on down and fling arrows anytime, we have no qualms about taking those "northern" crispies off your hands. :chortle: :nixon:


----------



## menaztricks (Apr 2, 2006)

Nice, you guys are worried about the cold while I'm over here waiting for the "winter" so I can shoot outside. I need to move to a place like that .


----------



## Good351 (Jul 24, 2002)

Hmmm, sounds like something to do on a cold winter day....


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

xmeister, thanks for the invite and I will be seeing you down there sometime. I can always use a little extra CA$H in the pocket from a day of SLAMMIN' those X's a far!! Remember, I have a Martin in my hands again and you know what that means!!


----------



## ARCHERYPRO (Nov 9, 2005)

ARCHERYPRO said:


> WE HAVE THE IN DOOR TIN LEFT TO PUT UP. WE PUT THIS UP FOR THE COLD MN WINTERS. STARTING IN DEC WE WILL HAVE TOURNIMENTS EVERY WEEK END. FROM 300 RDS TO 600 RDS. 50 METER 30 METER $$$$$shoots plus much much more.


:darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer:


----------



## Archless (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## nightfire (Mar 12, 2004)

Don, 
the shop looks great from the pics. I look forward to coming over and shooting. Jason


----------



## bohntr (Jun 3, 2002)

nice line of bows you have. Best of luck in the business. Whenyou have an indoor 3D this winter let us know.

Best regards
Allan Actimichuk


----------



## Mark250 (Dec 4, 2003)

The archers are lucky to have a proshop like your in the area.


----------



## Archless (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Ok....Now are we suppose to guess if he tied one over the night before in that pic? LOL


----------



## Archless (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Donnie looks hard at work. I wonder if Donnie ''is'' going to have one of those ASA indoors I guess everyone will learn that soon.


----------



## Archless (Sep 20, 2005)

ASA indoor,for sure .A handfull of ASA Sr.Pro's have already committed to make the trip.I'll post the dates of all the shoots,when the schedule is set.

The 10 year regrand opening is set for the weekend of the 19-20th.
$3000.00 in prizes .
The prizes will be New Bowtech!,Goldtip arrows,Vaportrail strings,Extreme sights,truball..ect......

Free food


----------



## leon j chartier (Dec 12, 2004)

I wish your shop was closer to my home.


----------



## Archless (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## xmeister (Jun 11, 2002)

*Here's a couple more from the inside*

1


----------



## xmeister (Jun 11, 2002)

2


----------



## xmeister (Jun 11, 2002)

3


----------



## BowtechX (Apr 30, 2006)

Cant wait for the grand opening, when it's all done. Its alreay looking awesome.:thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## Archless (Sep 20, 2005)

Looks like a fun place to hang out.


----------



## Archless (Sep 20, 2005)

All the lights are up .camera is up,shoot at sixty yards and look at the tv screen to see where you hit.
Bar stools along the rail.
Donnie is working on all the shoot dates now.
I can't wait for,
ASA state indoor 3-d champonship
Iowa warm up
Vegas warm up
900 round
810 round
600 round
300 
Team 3-d shoot


----------



## mnjeff (Jun 19, 2004)

*range*

looks like a great range. Will defintly come and shoot some tournaments. Camera idea is cool. Now I can shoot and see it on tv.


----------



## Archless (Sep 20, 2005)

Donnie takes 3rd at the classic


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Way 2 Go Fromminator


----------



## jpm_mq2 (May 22, 2004)

Way to go don,it's really nice to see bowtech up on the podium.Great job!!


----------



## Archless (Sep 20, 2005)

:bump2: :bump2: :bump2: :bump2: :bump2: :bump2: :bump2:


----------



## BowtechX (Apr 30, 2006)

*Great Job*

Congrats Donnie:hail: :hail:


----------



## Archless (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## Archless (Sep 20, 2005)

Two days of free shooting and food.epsi:


----------



## ARCHERYPRO (Nov 9, 2005)

:darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer:


----------



## Archless (Sep 20, 2005)




----------

